# Brigalow Belt herping!



## Mitella (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi guys, I'm back and uploaded another herping video for anyone keen!


----------



## benc63 (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice work. I enjoy your videos very much.


----------



## Lace_monitor (Jan 20, 2021)

Love that Leaf tail


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice trip man , gorgeous little BHP ?


----------

